# Cost of Land Survey



## Gardener (2 Nov 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for an approximate cost of a land survey to a 9 acre site.

We have already had a quote of €4,900.00 inc. VAT

Is this the average cost or should we keep looking?

Regards.


----------



## GarBow (2 Nov 2012)

Land Survey crews from the better known companies would charge in the region of €600-800/Day for 2 man crew and Total Station / GPS equipment. So that would suggest around 5 days on-site and a day's processing in the office.

Doesn't sound that bad but i'd get another quote or two.

It does depend on the level of detail required, features to be picked up, grid spacing for contour generation, location, urban/rural etc. etc. 

Where is the site? Is it for planning/design purposes?


----------



## Gardener (2 Nov 2012)

Thank you for your quick response 

The site is based in the west of the country in a very rural location.  

We require quite a detailed survey; all components on site along with every feature on the land to be accounted for.  

Yes, survey is for planning and design purposes.


----------



## threebedsemi (7 Nov 2012)

It really depends more on the type of land (complexity) rather than the size. A 9 acre flat field in Meath will be cheaper to survey than a mazy, hilly 9 acre site in Mayo, for example.
A typical survey for planning purposes for a single house in Mayo (1/2 to 2/3 acre) should generally cost 300-400 euro, and a very complex survey of a 3 acre mountaneous site including footprint and heights on a couple of existing buildings, would cost 500-700.
Your quotation seems a bit steep in light of the above, so GarBow is right, obtain a few more quotes.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## Novaman (7 Nov 2012)

Gardener,

The quotation does not sound unreasonable. However as previously advised get a few other quotes. The surveying business in Ireland has become decimated in the past few years and many companies are no longer in business. Surveying 9 Acres can be a time consuming business depending on the level of detail required - check with the company who quoted you and see what spec are they proposing to work to. You may get a cheaper quote but they may leave out some important details.......


----------



## lowCO2design (7 Nov 2012)

Novaman said:


> You may get a cheaper quote but they may leave out some important details.......


happens all the time and cause grief later on!


----------



## Supertech (22 Nov 2012)

€4900 for 9 acres is very high no matter what criteria is used to judge it. Definitely keep looking, but as has been said, the lowest quote won't always be the best. Make sure everyone who quotes is pricing for the same information.


----------

